# Homemade Python Siphon



## Swope2bc (Feb 8, 2013)

I Posted this in my build thread, but I thought opening it up here in the DIY section would benefit those searching for this kind of info. Hope it helps someone out..

With the new hood in place and lights shinning brightly it is now time to make a tank tool. My washroom is about 45 feet from the tank and the 5g bucket brigade was NO FUN! Especially when I plan to DIY Dry ferts using EI once my tank is planted! So 9 5g buckets each way once a week! ugh! lol. And so I decided to build my own Python siphon. (Also known as a venturi or jet pump).

In the past I have busted python siphons so I decided to make my own . Works like a charm if you know the trick 









Parts list for this bad boy include:
1. 3/4" Hose to sink fitting
2. 3/4" Hose to Pipe threads (also has 1/2" female pipe thread)
3. 1/2" thread x 1/4" barbed 
4. 3/4" PVC T
5. 3/4" Hose to Pipe threads (also has 1/2" female pipe thread)
6. 1/2" thread x 3/8" barbed
7. 3/4" to 1/2" reducer
8. 2" of 1/2" pipe - This can be replaced with a threaded nipple
9. 1/2" slip or threaded ball valve

So the trick behind this is the reduction in size with creates the siphon. Everything goes together pretty self explanatory except that part #2, #3 and #7 must be epoxied into place to create a strong tight seal.

his one won't be breaking soon  









The only trick to getting this to work is that you must either place something under it that fills with water or let the sink it runs into fill up past the valve handle before the siphon will begin. I can explain why if someone decides to ask... After the siphon starts I keep the sink running for the quick substrate cleaning (stronger siphon) and then turn the sink off to let the rest happen via gravity.

Is that all clear as mud now?


----------



## Jondis21 (Sep 7, 2010)

Good idea&#55357;&#56397;
Maybe you could post a short video
of your DIY python host next time your doing water change.
Pls thanks!&#55357;&#56836;


----------



## Swope2bc (Feb 8, 2013)

Jondis21 said:


> Good idea��
> Maybe you could post a short video
> of your DIY python host next time your doing water change.
> Pls thanks!��


Hmmm, DIY siphon I can do... video onto forum lol.... Maybe not.. All I have is my Iphone, but I could answer any questions you may have. The suction on this thing when the sink is running is stronger than any python I have ever owned though.. The hose I use is just a drinking water safe 50' hose..


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

how do you keep your substrate from draining into the sink. i always end up with it in there.


----------



## Jondis21 (Sep 7, 2010)

Swope2bc said:


> Hmmm, DIY siphon I can do... video onto forum lol.... Maybe not.. All I have is my Iphone, but I could answer any questions you may have. The suction on this thing when the sink is running is stronger than any python I have ever owned though.. The hose I use is just a drinking water safe 50' hose..


 k thanks.


----------



## Swope2bc (Feb 8, 2013)

onefishtwofish said:


> how do you keep your substrate from draining into the sink. i always end up with it in there.


Well I have playground sand as a substrate so its easy to lose a little if your not careful. I hold my siphon tube a little from the bottom and it sucks up everything that has settled on the surface. With sand nothing bad really penetrates the surface so that works for me.. If you have a finer gravel or the like the strength of your siphon should be just enough to pull the substrate a little ways into the tube. So if it is pulling too hard simply turn down the flow on your sink.

Hope that helps


----------

